# NECRON Font Pack for Y'all



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello all!

I have a gift for you.

With the help of a gentleman over at the Russian 40k forum, I now present to you the Necron True Type Font Face for your Necron army!


----------



## Igniskhin (May 19, 2011)

I see airbrush templates... and that makes me happy. thank you for this


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm glad you could use it.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

definitly using this thanks a bunch


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

I culled the majority of them off the last 2 codexes and photos of the monolith, if anybody was wondering where they came from.


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

Folks,

I was alerted that the link above does not work, so I posted the file here:

http://www.mediafire.com/?ylfu2rwwb3wik2b

sorry for any problems you may have had getting this file.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

WHy thank you +rep to you good sir


----------



## Talik13 (Apr 9, 2015)

You are a fine human being. Thank you!


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

You are more than welcome!


----------

